
Atari Vault collection brings 100 classic games to Steam - ourmandave
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/games/atari-vault-collection-brings-100-classic-games-to-steam/ar-BBozIsX?ocid=ansmsnnews11
======
orionblastar
I've bought this when I had an iPod Touch from the app store. It is 2600 and
Arcade games that are emulated. It was difficult to play with a touch screen.
It should be much better with a joystick or joypad.

